# Game 4: Heat @ Nets (10/31/10 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, October 31, 2010 | 1:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just idiotic scheduling for this one. A 1pm game on an NFL Sunday :nonono:

The Nets are 2-0. Brook Lopez and Devin Harris have been playing great so far.

First game against a team that Wade and Lebron interviewed with, but decided not to sign with.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just idiotic scheduling for this one. A 1pm game on an NFL Sunday :nonono:
> 
> The Nets are 2-0. Brook Lopez and Devin Harris have been playing great so far.
> 
> First game against a team that Wade and Lebron interviewed with, but decided not to sign with.


 not all of us are NFL fans. For me, its going to be Basketball Sunday. after the Heat game, i'll catch up on whatever is going on in the NFL world.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Basketball fan first for me. Should be an interesting game, hopefully we win it easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Schedule makers didnt give us a break in this 1st week. Back to back games up in the northeast followed by one home game, then back up to the northeast for one more game. And all in a matter of 6 days.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

You guys better put Wade on Harris, else he is going to destroy Arroyo or House or whoever else you throw at him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^You guys better find a way to cancel the game bc whoever you guys put on the LeBrunster James, he'll destroy them..


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

T-Will might be able to "limit" him to 30 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

alright, im up at 4am to watch this. Better be good.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Link me guys!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade looking good early


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo shaky on the break, all else looks good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice start offensively.

10,000 posts!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start for the big 3.

Bosh 8pts
Wade 5pts, 4 boards, 3 dimes
LBJ 6 pts


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Make your free throws Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good 1st quarter, bad free throw shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Letting them get 2nd chance points. Gotta do a better job blocking out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron to Z is ****ing awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z on fire!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut yo mouth Jersey, LBJ says no


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron is a monster.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Once again, the Bosh/Haslem defensive duo is not working


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo missed a wide open and visibly frustrated Wade on the alley, that's going to be a problem eventually.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive block by CB1.

Offense is looking great, as is the D - besides the huge amount of offensive boards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Favors is destroying us on the boards, he's going to be really good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

68% shooting in that 1st half, kept the Nets to 34%. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Favors is destroying us on the boards, he's going to be really good


He's got 7 offensive boards in the half. He's a big kid actually, already filled out. Looks the goods - if not a bit unpolished as expected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta find a way to get a body on Favors. 7 offensive rebounds in a half is way too much. We should be up by even more right now.

Loved how the big 3 worked together in that 1st half when they were in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we had Marv Albert commentating all our games


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 4 turnovers. He's gotta cut them down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, Arroyo with the 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If teams are playing Zone, we need House or Jones out there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Z man!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice move Bosh, attack them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been excellent today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Nets have 16 offensive boards to our 2. If they were the Lakers, we'd be in deep crap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving Big Z at the moment. A little foul prone, but dude just knocks down open 18 footers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 17,7 and 6

Lebron with 16, 7 and 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-61 after 3

Great D once again today. Holding NJ to 37% while Miami is at 62%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup, the D has been great - would be even better if we rebounded well.

Offensively, this is by far the smoothest we've looked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has shown the full repetoire today. He hasnt rebounded at all, but offensively, he's had that midrange game plus the post game going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 out with a 22pt lead. Hopefully these guys can keep this lead.

House hits the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG today is gonna be tough


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its Bosh so far for me. Although he doesnt have the all around numbers of Bron and Wade, 18 on 80% is hard to top.

Arroyo has been very good again today as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoRel with the great block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great couple of minutes for the bench without the big 3 in. Looks like they'll be able to rest for the rest of the 4th now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Assuming none of them come back in, I vote Wade. Bosh had a very efficient scoring game but he is at least partially responsible for so many Nets offensive boards. Lebron had 4 TO, needs to continue cutting those down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was thinkin Arroyo. Or one of the Big 3. Or Big Z.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Assuming none of them come back in, I vote Wade. Bosh had a very efficient scoring game but he is at least partially responsible for so many Nets offensive boards. Lebron had 4 TO, needs to continue cutting those down.


I agree with Poet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant go wrong with anyone today. All around performance by the Heat.

And I was a little worried for this game with the Heat coming off a big win on Friday, having all of yesterday off and having to travel for only a quick, 1 game trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man if we get this Arroyo for a majority of our games then we'll be even more scarier.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shocked JJ didnt make that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo has been outstanding today.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I knew you could do it Arroyo! And Joel!

:clap:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Magloire airballs the would be 100th point


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal airballs the free throw :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on we need 100!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House for 101! Nets under 80! Props to Arroyo and House for their shooting today too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-78

Game was never in doubt.

3 games in a row now that the Heat had over a 20pt lead.

Miami shoots 54% and hold the Nets to 35% and under 80 points for the 2nd straight game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We looking dominant boys 

POTG Nominees: Wade, Arroyo, Lebron, Bosh

Who do you go with?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm voting Arroyo. On the basis that he was seen as a net deficit at the start of the night, and outplayed Devin Harris. If the criteria is that we reward outstanding games from role players - then this should be his IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another nice stat: 29 assists to 8 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Another nice stat: 29 assists to 8 turnovers.


29 assists on 36 made field goal mg:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I could get used to these big 3rd quarters. The way this is going we might end up the worst 4th quarter team in the league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that Wade pushed the lead when the game was close and made nice plays. Can't give it to LeBron because he got himself in foul trouble and committed numerous turnovers. Arroyo played nice but that was when Wade already broke their will.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah OK - I suppose the James Jones nomination was because he went nuts and broke the game open. Wade was the dominant player on the court for majority of the game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I say Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I still say Bosh. 8-10 with all but 1 or two of them coming outside the paint. That is great.


> The Heat's defense is allowing only 79.9 points per game so far this this season.
> 
> The 323 combined points scored against the Heat through four games so far is a record low for the franchise.


Link

Also, after allowing the Philly and Orlando starters to only score an average of 33.5 points, today they held the Nets starters to 38.

In the last two games, the starting PF and SF have scored a total of 4 points.

I also read that the Heat have allowed either only 2 or 4 fastbreak points in the past two games.

The defensive stats that come out after every game are just phenomenal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need someone to split this :laugh:

Wade - 17 pts, 6 rbs, 7 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk, 4-9 fg, 1-2 3fg, 8-12 ft, 27 mins
Lebron - 20 pts, 7 rb, 7 ast, 2 stl, 5-12 fg, 10-12 ft, 29 mins
Bosh - 18 pts, 1 rb, 2 ast, 1 blk, 8-10 fg, 2-2 ft, 26 min
Arroyo - 12 pts, 5 rbs, 4 ast, 1 stl, 5-7 fg, 1-2 3fg, 1-2 ft, 27 mins


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I say Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SD just split it. Wade it is.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Haha W2B, I am using thr same background as your avatar


----------

